# BSOD & crashes in XP running in bootcamp



## aaruni (Mar 18, 2012)

hey guys, i own a macbook 5.1, and in the bootcamp partition of 20GB i have installed windows xp sp2 upgraded to sp3. lately i have been experiencing the blue screen of death, mostly when i play call of duty 4, but otherwise also. and the CHKDSK took me about 3 and a half hours. if anybody knows a solution please help. also note that no post sp3 updates have been installed


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 18, 2012)

*re: BSOD & crashes in XP running in bootcamp*

Virus infected I think. Do a full system scan using Avira or Avast(free edition of both) or try a online AV like  this.

Do run a CCleaner cleanup too as I feel the temp is filled up


----------



## aaruni (Mar 19, 2012)

*re: BSOD & crashes in XP running in bootcamp*

I scanned using AVG Free, I defragmented using Defraggler, I cleaned
using CCleaner. It is still there. It comes otherwise also, but it
always comes when I play call of duty 4: Modern Warfare.
I will write my system specs below:
Microsoft Windows XP (5.1, Build 2600)
Home Edition
Version 2002
Service Pack 3
Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU
P7350 @ 2.0GHz
1.99GHz, 1.72GB of RAM
Physical Address Extension
NVIDIA GeForce 9400M
512.00MB
1280X800 (32 bit) (61 Hz)


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 19, 2012)

*re: BSOD & crashes in XP running in bootcamp*

If it appears only during COD, its nothing to be scared, you are just pushing the limits of that 9400M. Bound to happen. Reduce the in-game graphics to bare minimum, if you still want to play.


----------



## aaruni (Mar 19, 2012)

*re: BSOD & crashes in XP running in bootcamp*

No, it comes while playing vice city, installing games, etc. I use freeramxppro and mz cpu accelerator.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 19, 2012)

*re: BSOD & crashes in XP running in bootcamp*

Check your RAM using the following tool-

Memtest86.com - Memory Diagnostic


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 19, 2012)

*re: BSOD & crashes in XP running in bootcamp*



aaruni said:


> No, it comes while playing vice city, installing games, etc. I use freeramxppro and mz cpu accelerator.



Roughly what level do you set the graphics? especially the resolution, texture detail and such stuff?

Also, does the BSOD appear during normal usage, like simple browsing and stuff like that?

Btw, disable that cpu accelarator (and the RAM freeing application) and see what happens. Changing the priority of applications is not really recommended unless you are very sure about it.


----------



## aaruni (Mar 19, 2012)

*re: BSOD & crashes in XP running in bootcamp*

It does sometimes appear, but not frequently. but tell me why the DSKCHK took such a long time. I set the graphics level at the max and then go down if the performance is impacted.


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 19, 2012)

3.5 hrs looks like ts a little too much, but tbh, chkdsk, does take a good amount of time to execute.

What was the result of the chkdsk? did you find any corrupt blocks n the partition?


----------



## aaruni (Mar 20, 2012)

no, it said that some file was not readable and asked me if i wanted to schedule CHKDSK for the next restart. I clicked yes and then i restarted. It was about 3:30pm and finally i was able to see my desktop not before 6:00pm. The CHKDSK did not say anything.... only gave me the usual report, the number of blocks of data and free space, etc. also it took 5 stages, i remember there being only three


----------



## ico (Mar 20, 2012)

Might want to install the latest BootCamp version for Windows? I mean, the one which has latest drivers and stuff?


----------



## aaruni (Mar 20, 2012)

i've already downloaded one set of updates. the apple software update doesn't show anymore bootcamp updates


----------



## helion (Mar 20, 2012)

Did you do the regular SOP of noting down the BSOD details and googling/ M$ website/ etc ?


----------



## aaruni (Mar 20, 2012)

helion said:


> Did you do the regular SOP of noting down the BSOD details and googling/ M$ website / etc ?



I don't know what that is, so no, i don't do that


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 20, 2012)

aaruni said:


> I don't know what that is, so no, i don't do that



Every blue screen has a error code. Something that looks like "0X000FE75: blah blah blah". Googling it usually helps a lot in determining the cause of BSOD.

Use the computer without the RAM optimiser and the cpu accelerator and see if you still get BSODs. And by use I dont mean playing COD. If you have winrar installed, run its benchmarking option from under 'tools'.

Also if you have a linux live disk, run memtest86 from it.


----------



## aaruni (Mar 20, 2012)

I have been running the benchmark for quite some time now... disabling the applications really did help. And the BSOD doesn't last for a long time, so i can't see the error code. all i see is the blue screen and then the comp reboots.


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 20, 2012)

Now if it appears stable, try playing COD, at the absolute minimum settings. And with bot of those applications not running in the background.
Also keep a temperature monitor running in the background, logging values into some file.
I prefer RealTemp.
No need of installation. Go to settings and tick mark 'Log file'. The log file will be automatically saved to the folder containing the Real Temp.exe

This way even if a BSOD occurs, you have a knowledge of the temperatures...

Now if a BSOD occurs, go check the log file.


----------



## aaruni (Mar 21, 2012)

There was another BSOD guys, and another auto CHKDSK while playing GTA:SA at blazing hot temperatures. this time the CHKDSK took less time, started at 8:05 and ended at 8:29
I'll download RealTemp today.


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 21, 2012)

aaruni said:


> There was another BSOD guys, and another auto CHKDSK while playing GTA:SA at blazing hot temperatures. this time the CHKDSK took less time, started at 8:05 and ended at 8:29
> I'll download RealTemp today.



Auto chkdsk??

I suppose you got the BSOD during the game...


----------



## aaruni (Mar 21, 2012)

yes, but tell me a way to fix this. Should i open my laptop and clean it up it there are temperature issues?


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 21, 2012)

aaruni said:


> yes, but tell me a way to fix this. Should i open my laptop and clean it up it there are temperature issues?



That always helps, i mean the cleaning, but if the laptop is under warranty, then get it opened only by an authorised service personnel.

BSOD during San andreas on a laptop with 9400M... Pretty much expected. There is not much you can do except get it cleaned and use a laptop cooler.

That graphics card is simply not meant to run big games. Its even weaker than Intel HD 3000. There is no way it can take such loads AFAIK.

If you really want to play games get a desktop. This system will not be stable under heavy gameplay.

Or as a last resort, try setting everything on the game graphics to absolute minimum on all heavy games, even the resolution to something like 800*600. I'm afraid I cant really think of any other way...

Btw could you please explain this chkdsk issue a little more clearly?


----------



## aaruni (Mar 22, 2012)

But somebody replied to my specs as "You should be able to play with all settings maxed". I posted it on GTA Heaven under Gamerz under Gaming. No, the laptop is out of warranty. The issue with CHKDSK is that it takes too long to execute, except once, and that it doesn't report anything even after running for hours....


----------



## Tech&ME (Mar 22, 2012)

aaruni said:


> I scanned using AVG Free, I defragmented using Defraggler, I cleaned
> using CCleaner. It is still there. It comes otherwise also, but it
> always comes when I play call of duty 4: Modern Warfare.
> I will write my system specs below:
> ...



Your specs is not meant to play heavy games.

 Upgrade your RAM at least to more than 4 GB, you should have at least 3 empty RAM DIMMs I guess.

Also re-install BootCamp ( latest version ) and Windows XP again. [ after taking backup of imp files.


----------



## aaruni (Mar 22, 2012)

Done the re-installing.

upgrading not an option, i'm only an enthusiast, i play games that are strictly meant for my default computer.

i have only 2 DIMMs empty

Does GTA San Andreas count as heavy? and what about vice city?


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 22, 2012)

Vice city should work easy. But not so sure about san andreas. maybe at the lowest settings, but surely not much more above it.

And whoever said "maxed settings" was probably misread the card # or something..


----------



## Prongs298 (Mar 22, 2012)

@pranav - you are wrong bud i once had amd 64 3000+ and 7600gs and then had the same processor with 8400gs and i played all of the games above mentioned quite well. cod 4 was always at high. and san andreas and vice city are cakewalk. the 9400 doesnt have any problem handling them.

@aaruni - this looks like overheating or faulty hardware or some big driver or messed up system files issue. check them all and you will be fine.

i suggest reinstalling win xp.


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 22, 2012)

Looks like i was indeed wrong. Notebook check says COD4 four should run okay at medium settings... Still not maxed settings by any stretch of imagination... Heating it must be then.


----------



## aaruni (Mar 23, 2012)

so any ideas about how to successfully open up a macbook (5.1)? other than the battery and hdd areas?


----------



## Tech&ME (Mar 23, 2012)

this is a very easy guide : here

Don't do it, if your macbook in under Apple Care Plan. Take it to Apple Service Centre ( it is not free )


----------



## aaruni (Mar 23, 2012)

nope, it's not under warranty and we don't have apple care plan.

can i just open it till the the logic board and then blow the dust out using a vacuum blower?

BTW i have blown the dust out from the exhaust slots and it runs about 11 C cooler than before


----------



## Tech&ME (Mar 23, 2012)

^^
Yes you can clean. 

you can remove the exhaust duct and the fan from the logic board and then clean it. It is easy to do it in the macbook.


----------



## aaruni (Apr 7, 2012)

OK, I overclocked my system from windows from here. 9400m MacBook EXTREME Overclocking Guide. [C/GPU] now gta sa runs smooth on high settings (not highest) and BSODs have stopped all together (at least as of now)


----------

